# Thoughts on oil grade for the winter time



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, 
as it is starting to get colder, i am noticing that when i turn my 1999.5 Jetta on in the morning it pretty much sounds like its a diesel....and its not lol, i get a loud ticking noise for the first couple minutes, especially when going down the street and then the ticking slowly subsides a bit when the car warms up

i was just wondering, i am running 5w-40 castrol syntec with OEM Filter, and i did my oil change a few weeks ago, i have 197,000km on it and just concerned that if its the right grade i should use for the winter
should i stick with 5w40 or go with a 10w-40 maybe, would that help with the ticking when i start it up in the morning, i can only see this getting worse as it starts to get really cold :-S i know 10w is thicker then 5w, but some people said that oil pressure was a concern and that a 10w would help with that pressure.......???
i was thinking bout maybe putting some Lucas Oil Stabilizer in but have heard mixed thoughts on the stuff?
anyone on here ever use the stuff with good results?
thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

stick with 5w40


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, if anything in the winter you would want to use a lighter weight oil because when it's cold it will thicken up more than when it's warm.
Like GT17V said, stick with 5w40....that's a good oil for that car year-round.


_Modified by Buschwick at 8:50 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Buschwick)*

It doesn't get cold enough in Toronto to need a 0w oil, however, there are alternatives that will flow better in the cold than the Syntec you're using now.
Mobil 1 0w40, Castrol Syntec 0w30, Total Quartz 0w30, Total Ineo 5w30, Motul E-tech 0w40 and E-tech lite 0w30.
DO NOT USE LUCAS OR ANY OTHER OIL ADDITIVE.
New oil formulations contain new chemistry to reduce the sulphur, ash and phosphorous. 
The probability of real harm vs the possibility that your additive will improve a high specification, full synthetic motor oil doesn`t support using additives.


----------



## xmittensxcorex (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Thoughts on oil grade for the winter time (Jokerjokester55)*

you sure it's the oil thats causing the problem? that could be your water pump going if its the same ticking i heard on my mkIII. obviously try the oil first...but i hate to say it may be something more expensive. if you notice that its ticking when the car is warm but just idling...its the water pump.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

if anything i would probley expect my oil pump over my water pump, cause i had the timing and water done a few weeks ago








plus wouldnt a 0w weight be too light for my car?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jokerjokester55* »_plus wouldnt a 0w weight be too light for my car?

The 'w' number is a low tremperature pumpability measurement.
The 'w' measurement will not qualify or disqualify an oil from meeting the critical high temperature requirements.
In other words, no, it's not too thin for your car.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jokerjokester55* »_if anything i would probley expect my oil pump over my water pump, cause i had the timing and water done a few weeks ago








plus wouldnt a 0w weight be too light for my car?

The "0W" component of a 0W-xx oil is only relevant when the oil is cold, and as such, any and every 0W-xx oil you chose to pick will still be way too *thick* for optimal lubrication of a cold engine (it will however be less *thick* than a 5W-xx or a 10W-xx oil at any given "cold" temperature).


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

is there anything i can do to quiet down the ticking of my engine in the morning, someone told me that its most likely the lifters, and i dont like to idle the car more then i should, i usually wait a minute or so after the RPMs kick down after the engine has done its thing
but even after waiting that 1-2 minutes, driving down the street, all i hear is tick tick tick tick tick, like a diesel, im just concerned i am causing damage everytime i do this
any ideas??



_Modified by Jokerjokester55 at 7:02 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

A good oil system cleaner (oil flush) will fix the ticking.
In Toronto there are 2 products available that are from Germany and are TÜV certified.
Sold under Blue Chem Powermaxx and Motul.
There are others, but I've seen this one in action and use it myself.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (franz131)*

so what would be the process>? put this stuff in and run it for a few miles or so then do an oil change?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

Dump in
Idle 10 - 15 mins
Change oil


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (franz131)*

How many miles are on your engine? The ticking is most likely your lifters, they tend to chatter more on cold starts and especially in colder weather when the oil is thicker. Lifter noise usually always goes away after the motor is good and warm (operating temp.). They are a "wear out" part of the valve train, and if left unreplaced can cause premature wear on the lobes of your camshaft.
In your owners manual, there should be a page that diagrams the what oil should be used for whatever climate/temperature range you live in. I would personally use 10w30. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## systemshock869 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (Buschwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_Well, if anything in the winter you would want to use a lighter weight oil because when it's cold it will thicken up more than when it's warm.
Like GT17V said, stick with 5w40....that's a good oil for that car year-round.

_Modified by Buschwick at 8:50 AM 10-20-2008_

the 5w means 5winter, which means 5 weight when cold. 40 is the weight at operating temperature. so 10w 40 is thicker at cold start and heats up to the same weight. also, the less 'distance' between weights makes for an ever so slightly more stable oil.


----------

